# Which part is the most imp?



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Which part do u think is the most imp. for a general impression during a recital?
The beginning, middle or the end.
I did really badly for my recital... OMG... I feel like crying...  
Beethoven Concerto in Bflat Major:
The starting was OK ( a stupid slip towards the first section close...quite awkard souding actually... :angry: )
The middle was :mellow: :blink:  I feli like I wasn't communicating enough with the audiences...the slow portion wasn't moving, it was quite stagnent. And there's this part that I wasn't with the orchestra. OMG!!! )
The end was  I had a few major slips. Couln't pick up myself from the first fall. )
Then after the interval, things were alot better.
My Liszt was a champion. People applaused like Mad. So I guess the end was   :lol: 
So if yr an audience, what would u be thinking? 
1.) This recital was Ok, don't mind watching me the next time.
2.) Or Man... This is down the drain...should get a refund.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Every concert is special. I dont care of false notes (but they shouldn't be too many) if the music moves you, when the contact is there. I wasn't in your audience, so i can't judge whether there was the contact. But i think it was good, because often only the interpret thinks she/he was bad, and all think it was great. Who cares of some little mistakes? The MUSIC counts. 

I must accompeigne some mates in my violinclass this Wednesday. cross your fingers.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

...I must accompeigne some mates in my violinclass this Wednesday. cross your fingers....
LOL... I understand how u feel... LOL. Just think that the clown is not going to be u and u'll do fine. I love to do acc, caz then the pressure will not be on me.
There's actually a mag review for my recital. I think I will wait for the issue to come out b4 going bonkus trying to assess myself.
U know, there's this violinst who came up to me and said " Play Liszt the whole programme next time. I think u have an advantage with this."
SO in other words, he meant to say : Don't play Beethoven, your Beethoven SUCKs. Right? OMG...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

...i think he was Liszt enthusiast....


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

The most important, I say, is the beginning, and the end, that's what people remember the most....


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes... I saw her that day. The Beethoven Opening was superb! Great running notes towards the first section close. But what happened after that? U seem really distracted. And had quite alot of slips and false notes. But the opening was really great! Sorr, but I have to give u a B- for the Beethovwn.
But I admire the way u quickly spring up again. Yr performance after the recess was in every way an A*star! The Liszt Sonate was TRANSCENDENTAL!
What excatly distracted u? Yr distraction was obvious! And what happened during the recital that u were a totally different person after that?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *But what happened after that? U seem really distracted. And had quite alot of slips and false notes. But the opening was really great! Sorr, but I have to give u a B- for the Beethovwn.*


What B-?... Oh that's sooo kind of u. Actually I was expecting an F, caz it was too Horrible. :angry: 
Why I got distracted? Hmmm...it's a really silly thing actually.
I got quite a shock when I use the una corda. The keys moved by at least an inch or more. I know that some piano keys tend to shift with that pedal down...but the distance was unprepared for, and affected my vision for a while. But actually that was no excuse... I should have got back quickly. 
I think thst sudden panick just add on to my nerves... and I couln't focus from that moment.



> *The Liszt Sonate was TRANSCENDENTAL!*


Trust me, Liszt and blah blah blah is sooo much easier to play than Mozart, Bach , Beethoven and so on.
All u need is enough time to work out the co-ordination. And Liszt Sonate in B minor is not that difficult at all. If u understand Liszt, u would have realised that he was not much of a composer. He doen't compose basically, he IMPROVISED. His main structure/motiff is basically the same. His Sonata is actually just like one big variation itself. Look at the opening themes: sequential dev of a two fold dim 7 chord...look at the next page: 3 fold dev of dim 7 from page 1, now pg 3: recap of theme 2 from pg 1 and so on...So in short yr just playing highly decorated and variated dim 7 all the time. :blink:


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *All u need is enough time to work out the co-ordination.*


For me, that will already take a lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Peeps werent 2 good at spelin back in 2004.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

DW said:


> LOL. Just think that the clown is not going to be u and u'll do fine. I love to do acc, caz then the pressure will not be on me.


Wait, what? I don't understand.



> There's actually a mag review for my recital. I think I will wait for the issue to come out b4 going bonkus trying to assess myself.


Well, did you go bonkus? We need an update!



> U know, there's this violinst who came up to me and said " Play Liszt the whole programme next time. I think u have an advantage with this."
> SO in other words, he meant to say : Don't play Beethoven, your Beethoven SUCKs. Right? OMG...


Maybe he just wants you to play Liszt? Then again, if your computer keyboarding skills are similar to your piano keyboard skills, I think Beethoven would rather you play Liszt. That's just some friendly advice, that's all.  Don't have a cow, OMG!

Why do I have the feeling that the quoted post above was written on a Nokia 3310? :lol:

Anyway, to answer the question, I'm going with the beginning. The key to nailing a good 4'33" performance is correctly slamming the keyboard lid. You've got it made if you get that part right!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Haha. Have people really changed so much since 2004?

I believe I have revived the oldest possible thread. Do I win a prize or an infraction.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Haha. Have people really changed so much since 2004?
> 
> I believe I have revived the oldest possible thread. Do I win a prize or an infraction.


You do. But as to what it is... i have no idea... :3


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Haha. Have people really changed so much since 2004?
> 
> I believe I have revived the oldest possible thread. Do I win a prize or an infraction.


Wait, an infraction isn't a prize? Since when? This is news to me! 

The advantage of bumping a thread like this is that the mods surely can't lock it or delete it. It's a historical thread after all! Of course, watch them come and lock it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

that would be a tragedy... 

O Fortuna, may the mods not lock this thread.


----------

